

Japan and CS - p4lto

I've had a short conversation with a friend about Japan's position in CS recently. Japan has always been known to be on the bleeding edge of technology, after doing a little reading it's clear that they basically just focus on electronics, AI, aeronautics, among others.<p>Japan has the fastest super computer right now as far as I know, that says SOMETHING about their intentions for CS but I don't see much else coming from them. My prediction is that they're just not focused on improving it as much as other technologies. Any thoughts?<p>EDIT: relevant links...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science_and_technology_in_Japan<p>http://www.economist.com/node/18958643
======
staunch
Because they don't have startups they're limited to working on things that the
big companies are interested in. That tends to be flashy-but-useless things
executives get excited about (Asimo) or money-making things that executives
get excited about.

------
newlog
Well, I think that improving IA techniques are a great work related to
computer science. Is not a small field, and I think that, among others, it
will be the future of CS.

